
Fastai founders on why everyone should wear a mask - nohat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoDwXwZXsDI
======
Dahoon
They keep talking about how masks does help and show Taiwan can produce a lot
and then show pictures from the US of people with respirators - not masks.

If you don't understand the difference between a mask and a respirator I'm not
surprised you misunderstand the surgeon general. Masks is to keep spit and the
likes away from others (no it doesn't filter viruses), respirators are for
filtering viruses, etc. in both directions (unless it has a valve, then it
only filters air in, not out).

Unless you use sterilisation for your masks and respirators they need to be
used only for short amount of time and you need to wear gloves when you take
it off. If you just use it as most people outside of healthcare does all you
are doing is wearing a Corona bomb on your face. Keeping alittle distance is
much better and won't cause respirator shortage.

~~~
nohat
I mean half the video is talking about the (proven) effectiveness of homemade
cloth masks of various materials vs N95 and surgical masks, so you certainly
can't accuse them of not understanding the difference.

You are making quite a strong claim. Do you have any evidence for that? Why
would getting some coronavirus on your hands when you take the mask off be
worse than inhaling it? Of course many healthcare workers are being issued
only one respirator per day, and they are exposed to drastically more
coronavirus. It's not exactly difficult to simply wash a cloth mask like any
other piece of clothing, and a surgical mask isn't very difficult to sanitize
either.

Moreover if you are sick and don't know it a mask protects everyone else from
the primary infection route.

------
nohat
Seems like a reasonable fit for HN. If you are skeptical look at their
collated list of papers on the effectiveness of homemade masks.
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HLrm0pqBN_5bdyysOeoOBX4p...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HLrm0pqBN_5bdyysOeoOBX4pt4oFDBhsC_jpblXpNtQ/preview#heading=h.9yzpxufkt5ow)

